# Here's the ZHP shock/strut part number...



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Took the wheel off this afternoon to grab part numbers for suspension parts. Not much was labeled, at least visibly. If Hack or Mr. Paddleshift guy wants to compare these to what's on the regular 330 SP

Front shock/strut
-----------------
82 4903 557 696
SACHS
31.31.-2 282 460
V4628mwd


Front lower control arm (A-arm?)
------------------
31.12-2 121/122
CDP AT 53


That's all I could find. The majority of the front sway bar is covered by the belly pan, so the part tag is probably hidden from view. I was going to measure the thickness, but I can't find my caliper for the life of me. 

So, if someone wants to check these part #'s with the SP's, and post back...


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

ff said:


> *Front shock/strut
> -----------------
> 82 4903 557 696
> SACHS
> ...


31 31 2 282 460 - ETK says "Front Right Spring Strut" from 09/01 on for "Vehicles with Sporty Suspension" (yup, "Sporty").


> *Front lower control arm (A-arm?)
> ------------------
> 31.12-2 121/122
> CDP AT 53*


This one doesn't show up. There are similar part numbers - 31 12 2 282 121 (left) and ... 282 122 (right) are wishbone for vehicles with M Sport Package II or 330i Sports Version (from 03/03).

So I think "330i Sports Version" (option code S767A) might be the ZHP differentiator. Hunting around for other S767A options, there is a different DME and the option code is called "Performance Package" here - 12 14 7 530 031 for non-performance, ... 214 for performance.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

So it is the same strut.... There is something stiffer about that car, though; less body roll than the standard SP. It's definitely not my imagination. I know the shorter tire sidewalls will make a difference in body roll, but not that much? I should measure the sways and see if there's a difference.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

ff said:


> *So it is the same strut.... There is something stiffer about that car, though; less body roll than the standard SP. It's definitely not my imagination. I know the shorter tire sidewalls will make a difference in body roll, but not that much? I should measure the sways and see if there's a difference. *


I agree, definitely a difference from the standard SP.


----------



## savjam (May 12, 2003)

ff said:


> *So it is the same strut.... There is something stiffer about that car, though; less body roll than the standard SP. It's definitely not my imagination. I know the shorter tire sidewalls will make a difference in body roll, but not that much? I should measure the sways and see if there's a difference. *


I think you maybe right. I saw the following on Hotbimmer forum regarding the sport suspension II that comes with the identical aero kit as the ZHP.
Use link below to go to the website:
http://www.hotbimmer.net/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5004

New M suspension, more "sporty" than standard sport package: 
- Firmer springs (front +6%, rear +8%) 
- Firmer shocks (Jounce: front +50%, rear +20%), (Rebound: front +35%, rear -8%) 
- Larger diameter anti-roll bars: 23.5 mm front (v. 23.0), 18.5 mm rear (v. 18.0) 
- More rigid forward bushings 
- Lower ride height by 15 mm (utilizing shorter auxiliary

savjam


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

ff and all ZHP owners,

Was pointed to this thread by a fellow bimmerfest member.

It took me quite a while to decide to reply to a thread related to ZHP. The last time I posted the ETK screens and it became, in my opinion, rather unpleasant to handle. I have actually already decided not to post or discuss anything even remotely related to ZHP online. This is to save space on my email inbox and to avoid stepping on more toes. This post is to clear up this: My refusal to post the ETK screens is not an indication of retreat or admittance of an error on my part. This accusation is one of the reasons why I never posted about ZHP again.

Those who have the latest ETK can always confirm my findings as well about ZHP. Perhaps Terry can confirm this as well.

31.35.6.757.168 is the 23.5mm front sway that has been used across most E46 sport package since 04/01.

There is no 18.5mm rear sway bar. Only 18mm and 19mm.

There are two ways to deal with this. Either take this like a pinch of salt and regard me as a blah-blah clown, or sort it out with BMWNA. Vatken should be around to answer questions like these.
This *will* be my last post about ZHP. I just want to post info from the ETK. Not out to destroy anyone's dreams. This is not my character. The SCTS tribe knows me well. So please don't email/PM me about the ETK info again. I beg you... :bawling:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

The part number for the springs are PAINTED on the springs themselves. If you don't mind taking the wheel off again and rotating the steering wheel to get a clear view of the springs and their part number, we can finally put this to bed.

You CAN have identical shocks and sways, and have stiffer springs to create a better handling car. Springs do the most work and makes the biggest difference on a car's handling characteristics.

I'll run these part numbers myself sometime this weekend when I have some time.


----------



## r2saint (Feb 3, 2003)

*what he said...*



The HACK said:


> *The part number for the springs are PAINTED on the springs themselves. If you don't mind taking the wheel off again and rotating the steering wheel to get a clear view of the springs and their part number, we can finally put this to bed.
> 
> You CAN have identical shocks and sways, and have stiffer springs to create a better handling car. Springs do the most work and makes the biggest difference on a car's handling characteristics.
> 
> I'll run these part numbers myself sometime this weekend when I have some time. *


Just a guess, but, its gotta be the springs...


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift: I fully understand your predicament, and certainly won't bother you with requests. An auto maker's engineeering department (i.e. marketing dept :rofl: ) doesn't like word getting out that their products don't contain the new and improved components that were advertised, or *vaguely* advertised. I blame BMWAG for making it so difficult to get good, solid info on the ZHP while it was being released. While working with the 2 local dealers, the spec sheets I received from their salespeople were certainly not the same. One claimed "stiffer suspension bushings, -.5° camber, stiffer struts, and stiffer springs. The other said things that were similar, but not exactly the same. If you go out to the BMWUSA website, there STILL is almost no info on the unique specs for the ZHP. Which helps lead me to believe that there probably aren't any unique specs for the ZHP, other than the larger wheels, slightly more powerful engine, and all the visual effects.

In any case, I'm certainly not going to make a big deal out of it. The car handles better and flatter, turn-in is much improved, etc, and that's what I bought it for (well, purchased it on blind faith actually). If the struts, springs, camber adjustments are all the same as the normal SP, so be it. The car handles better, and I'm happy :thumbup: 

Hack: I'll try to check out the springs for part numbers tonight.


----------



## Hank (Jun 29, 2003)

Hi, I'm new - just bought a 2001 330i with sport pkg (M3 sterring wheel and wheels) at the Infiniti dealership (they're selling G35's and the new SUV like hotcakes). I LOVE my bimmer!! After driving it, I said out loud to myself: Why doesn't everyone drive a BMW?!

Anyway, my stupid newbie question is: What is a ZHP? Is it a 330i with a few more HP and stiffer springs? How much more HP and can I retrofit my 330i? I suppose I should do a 3-series DIY search for performance upgrades/value - okay I will 

Thanks in advance for your time.

-waiting for going home time so I can nestle into Lucille, my bimmer.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Hank said:


> *Anyway, my stupid newbie question is: What is a ZHP? Is it a 330i with a few more HP and stiffer springs? How much more HP and can I retrofit my 330i? I suppose I should do a 3-series DIY search for performance upgrades/value - okay I will
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time.
> 
> -waiting for going home time so I can nestle into Lucille, my bimmer. *


The ZHP is BMWUSA's answer to 3 series buyers that want an M3 with 4 doors again. It's a package that you can order with a std. 330i, much like the sports package, etc). They stiffened up the suspension (i.e. reduced body roll; how they did, is still under examination), revised the cams and engine mgmt software to bump power to 235 HP 222 LB/FT torque, 18" wheels, added several visual goodies (see my signature pic), offered alcantara cloth seats as std., and a few other minor items.


----------



## Hank (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks, ff. So, the major difference is 10 HP more than my car. I really like the "M" items on my car and it it handles quite well. Maybe I'll go for a chip upgrade someday, but for now, it's heaven on earth.


----------



## mys_iii (May 9, 2003)

*I'm surprised that noone has referenced this info*



savjam said:


> *I think you maybe right. I saw the following on Hotbimmer forum regarding the sport suspension II that comes with the identical aero kit as the ZHP.
> Use link below to go to the website:
> http://www.hotbimmer.net/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5004
> 
> ...


anywhere in this thread. I have seen these exact same spec descriptions for the ZHP in a so called internal BMW catalog. It outlines all of the "improvements" over the regular 330i that went into the ZHP. I'm not sure if the description of the firmer shocks and springs refer to the regular 330i suspension or to the 330i sport package suspension. I always assumed the suspension was "stiffer" than the sport package. Since it's not clear, it may just be relative to the regular 330i suspension. Does anyone know how much firmer the springs and shocks on the sport package are over the regular 330i suspension? Lastly, can someone from BMWNA clear this up for all of us? If the ZHP suspension is mostly the same as the 330i sport package, I'd say it can hardly be called "M tuned".


----------



## mys_iii (May 9, 2003)

*I think I may have finally answered most of the questions*

asked in this thread. Here is what the BMWNA website says about the ZHP package.

****************************************************
Performance Package

235-hp engine; More aggressively tuned sport suspension; M 3-spoke Alcantara-wrapped multi-function sport steering wheel with fingertip cruise, audio and accessory phone6 controls; Alcantara/cloth-upholstered front sport seats with 2-way manual headrests and thigh support; 3-driver memory for exterior mirror and seat positions; Automatic tilt-down of passenger's side-view mirror when vehicle is shifted into reverse gear; Anthracite interior headliner; Double Spoke (Styling 135M) cast alloy wheels, 18 x 8.0 front, 18 x 8.5 rear; 225/40R-18 front, 255/35R-18 rear performance tires2; High-Gloss shadowline exterior trim; Aluminum "black cube" interior trim; Aluminum "silver cube" interior trim9; Aerodynamic package5
****************************************************

As you can see from the second description in the first line "More aggressively tuned sport suspension", it seems that the suspension is basically the same except for springs (accounts for the lowered ride height), front/rear anti-roll bars (which are only .5mm larger then the SP ones), and more rigid bushings. The rest is probably just better tuning of the shocks, however that's done. Still not too bad. A bit misleading but not too bad. At least the springs are a bit stiffer. =)


----------

